# Nursing Jobs in Ireland



## MayDay (15 May 2007)

Hi all,

I am Irish born and bred but did my nursing training in London. I am educated to degree level and have a band 6 F-grade post at the moment (if that means anything). 

I'm coming back home and would appreciate a bit of advice  about how to get a nursing job in Ireland. Are there agencies, websites, should I apply direct to hospitals? Are there many jobs available? By the way my speciality is GU medicine.

Many thanks for any help.

May.


----------



## nelly (16 May 2007)

more agency work in Dublin however Network are a recruitment company in cork who you could contact. you need to get registered in Ireland AFAIK. They will be able to tell you if your experience in the uk is taken into consideration too.
What is GU by the way?


----------



## Purple (16 May 2007)

nelly said:


> What is GU by the way?


Genito urinary? (STD's and all that stuff).


----------



## Nige (16 May 2007)

There a loads of nursing vacancies in Ireland. 

Most nursing jobs are advertised in the Sunday Independent.


----------



## MayDay (16 May 2007)

Yes GU is genitourinary and it is STDs. 

I was thinking of heading back to Dublin initially and am aware that the Mater and James's are the GU specialists but am willing to work in general nursing if needs be. I'll have a look in the Independent but I just thought there might a national website advertising nursing jobs. Any ideas?

Thanks,

May


----------



## Megan (16 May 2007)

You should have a look on the HSE website as I think jobs are posted there also.


----------



## janedoe06 (17 May 2007)

hi there

i think the best thing is to get registered on An board alantris or the nursing registry first as that can be a prolonged process

My sister did her training in the UK as well first as registered nurse and then specialized in midwifery

However the Nursing board in Ireland did'nt accept her midwifery qualifications in ireland (eventhough she was doing well to get accepted on this course in University in England ) she is now doing i think its either a 6 week or 6 month course in the Coombe in Dublin

She has'nt found it hard to get work though
Eventhough she does'nt know what hospital to join
shes working with Contract agency Nurse on Call which allows her to work in all the large hospitals in Dublin

I would guess u would have more of a choice  of work in Dublin than say in the regional hospitals 

One of the links http://www.nurseoncall.ie/ 
gives u the list of pay rates as well that u can expect with this agency 

i'm sure there are other agencies as well i guess u could google it 
Hope this helps


----------



## pinkyBear (17 May 2007)

> best thing is to get registered on An board alantris


 
Hi there you have to register with ABA,
also check out alliance nursing agency [broken link removed]

They would also be one of the bigges agencies in Dublin, you will also find that alot of hospitals once you build up a relationship with you could offer you a permanent post.
P


----------



## janedoe06 (17 May 2007)

As i am at work and "nothing better to do " ha ha
found some other agencies [broken link removed]


and http://www.hospitaljobs.ie/ is listing for all hospital jobs in ireland depending on area of country you want


----------



## pinkyBear (17 May 2007)

Hi there JaneDoe, another work aholic like myself!!! 

Belgrave wouldn't be as big as noc or alliance, both of these from my experience have contracts with all the Dublin Area Teaching Hasiptals and the private hospital hospitals.


----------



## janedoe06 (17 May 2007)

hello pinky
Guess MayDay can check out the rates so between the agencies if she wants

Ya shes better off going with the larger agencies like nurse on call or alliance  so as more work comes through them 

as said my sis is with nurseoncall and she always seems to be working

The other link might be useful for other related jobs in the hospital

Work is so hard !!!!


----------



## pinkyBear (17 May 2007)

Oh I know - work work work is all I seem to be doing


----------



## caoimhe (17 May 2007)

Hi, the official HSE website for advertising jobs is: www.careersinhealthcare.ie

Should have all the info you need.

Caoimhe


----------



## MayDay (22 May 2007)

Great advice, thanks to all who answered.

May.


----------



## casper (23 May 2007)

there are a few recruitment agencies also specialising in medical/nursing positions.
most can be found through: www.irishjobs.ie or www.recruitireland.com
have found these very useful.
will second the sunday independent as well.
good luck!


----------



## eithne duffy (12 Jun 2007)

Hi May,
There is a national nursing jobs website in Ireland. It was recently launched and has lots of nursing jobs and other relevant info. The website address is [broken link removed] You can search for jobs and if you want you can upload your CV for employers and recruiters to view
Best of luck with your search,
Eithne


----------



## carpedeum (15 Jun 2007)

For what's it's worth, my present wife is a staff nurse in St. James's Hospital in Dublin. 

She also works part time for an agency, *Medical Recruitment Specialists,* one of the biggest suppliers of agency staff to all the major hospitals. The web site is:-[broken link removed]

There is no shortage of work!  Working hours are signed off, faxed in and paid within 3 or 4 days. 

The link for jobs at St. James's is:-
[broken link removed]


----------



## HotdogsFolks (15 Jun 2007)

Any use? [broken link removed]


----------



## nc88 (10 Jun 2009)

Anybody know anything or have any experience of nursing in Australia? a company called Sales Placement are advertising nursing jobs over there. Would the experience be worthwhile or would I be better trying to gain experience here first? Need advice...thanks!


----------

